# I did what I thought I'd NEVER do...



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I cut Mystique's tail :shock:



Here's how it looked when I first got her:
(I'm going to post links so you can zoom in on her tail)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3580/3352654364_f08081c384_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3406/3336311940_782b1816e8_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/3355649270_fb024b80d0_o.jpg


And with years of much more turnout, more brushing, and too-tight tail bags it turned into this:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2614/3833144374_db74b5f1ca_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3658/3446930886_f11d345877_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/3218734427_a0c7cc6372_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3026/3112354808_206f8cf25f_o.jpg


You can see a definite change here between 3.5 and 4.5:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2652/4140239617_ef6bca8bf5_o.jpg





Basically, the bottom half thinned out and the top half stayed thick. So... I cut off the bottom half and I'm going to be super careful to make sure it grows out thick. It looks like it's going to be even thicker than it was when she was 3.

Here it is now:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4693992071_a920fa1d18_b.jpg

She looks so weird with a short tail, haha. It's been to her fetlocks since the first day I saw her.



I'm going to be putting MTG on it and updating weekly so I can have some B&A pictures. I'm going to do the same with my gelding, whose tail was chewed off by Mystique, haha. Here he is: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4694632106_ff0d4ecd88_b.jpg


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Aww! They look so adorably funny!  I can't wait to see how they both will turn out!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would rather have a thin tail to swish flies than no tail


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I would rather have a thin tail to swish flies than no tail


Yeah, it's *so hard* wearing a fly sheet and a fly mask, being fly sprayed multiple times a day, spending the day in a stall with a fan, and spending the night outside when the bugs are gone...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It is natural for a tail to thin toward the end. I think it looks better than an artificially thick tail that goes all the way to the ground.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

So CUTE!  I actually like it better short then long.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> It is natural for a tail to thin toward the end. I think it looks better than an artificially thick tail that goes all the way to the ground.


How exactly is a thin tail natural and a thick tail artificial? If you read what I said, it grew that way until *I* started messing with it too much...





Brighteyes said:


> So CUTE!  I actually like it better short then long.


Thanks


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww I think ther're ADORABLE! I honestly think your horses are some of the most beautiful I have ever seen, they have the most unique coloring, and I love Mystique's eyes. I wish I had time to post a pic of my guy, he looks exactly like a gelding version of her! =]


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

dreamrideredc said:


> Aww I think ther're ADORABLE! I honestly think your horses are some of the most beautiful I have ever seen, they have the most unique coloring, and I love Mystique's eyes. I wish I had time to post a pic of my guy, he looks exactly like a gelding version of her! =]


Thanks for the compliment, and I'd love to see your gelding! : ]


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> How exactly is a thin tail natural and a thick tail artificial? If you read what I said, it grew that way until *I* started messing with it too much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All of my horses tails are thicker in the middle and get thinner at the end and I don't mess with them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just looked at the pictures of what you thought was a thin tail. That tail was absolutely gorgeous.
All I am going to say is PUT THE SCISSORS DOWN AND BACK AWAY.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> All of my horses tails are thicker in the middle and get thinner at the end and I don't mess with them.


And that's how *they* grow naturally. What does that have to do with my horse?

What's natural for him: http://www.avalanchefriesians.com/small_5371.jpg
Is not what's natural for him: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2676/3774804580_128470f3a3.jpg

How can you say that one thing is natural for all horses?






churumbeque said:


> I just looked at the pictures of what you thought was a thin tail. That tail was absolutely gorgeous.
> All I am going to say is PUT THE SCISSORS DOWN AND BACK AWAY.


And that's your opinion...

I dislike thin tails, and I would prefer a short thick one to a long thin one.

I don't think her tail was thin compared to most other horses, but you can't deny that it was thin compared to what it used to be. That's the tail I want back.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It definitally looks different, but she is pretty enough that she pulls it off!
And I kinda like your gelding with the mohawk and the short tail! 
I don't think I could do it to my horses, but your horses look like babies, and makes them look cute! hehe


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

paintluver said:


> It definitally looks different, but she is pretty enough that she pulls it off!
> And I kinda like your gelding with the mohawk and the short tail!
> I don't think I could do it to my horses, but your horses look like babies, and makes them look cute! hehe


Haha, thanks


----------



## reyvin (May 16, 2010)

i honestly couldnt tell a difference between the old and new till she cut the tail off. except that sometimes it was a little wavier then other times. i let mine grown and never do anythign to them. always nice and thick and a bit whispy at the end. natural breakage. i only trim the ends of mine off to mid-cannon beggining of winter, to keep mud balls down. by the end of spring its back down to their ankles.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

reyvin said:


> i honestly couldnt tell a difference between the old and new till she cut the tail off.


Seriously? Look a little closer... there's a *huge *difference in thickness.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> And that's how *they* grow naturally. What does that have to do with my horse?
> 
> What's natural for him: http://www.avalanchefriesians.com/small_5371.jpg
> Is not what's natural for him: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2676/3774804580_128470f3a3.jpg
> ...


Not sure why you even posted this thread and why you would expect everyone to say "oh how beautiful, you did such a good thing"
I doubt it will grow thick all the way down like you are wanting it to.

Yes my opinion doesn't agree with yours and I wouldn't have done it. You could have cut it off and kept it thick without going so short.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

the friesians tail is not natural. It is kept braided up and it is not running around a pasture with it's tail down.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Not sure why you even posted this thread and why you would expect everyone to say "oh how beautiful, you did such a good thing"
> I doubt it will grow thick all the way down like you are wanting it to.
> 
> Yes my opinion doesn't agree with yours and I wouldn't have done it. You could have cut it off and kept it thick without going so short.


I didn't *expect* anything, and I gave you no reason to assume that. I told you exactly why I posted this thread, and that is to give updates on the progress with MTG. There are several threads in this forum asking if MTG works and if anybody has B&A pictures. Now they will.

I cut it where I did because that's as thick as I want it to be. If I cut it longer it wouldn't have been as thick.

If I stop messing with it, it will grow back the way it grew when her tail first grew at all... when she was a baby. Her tail actually has the ability to grow that way. I don't expect my gelding's tail to grow back thick... because he didn't have a thick tail to begin with. She did.






churumbeque said:


> the friesians tail is not natural. It is kept braided up and it is not running around a pasture with it's tail down.


You've *completely *missed my point. You can take a Friesian and let it run around a pasture with its tail down, and you can take an Appy and keep it in a stall with its tail braided. There is no way that Appy's tail will be longer or thicker than that Friesians. It's called *genetics*.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I swear, Mystique is so gorgeous. I think she looks precious with her little tail. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL, your gelding looks like a trojan horse. I would totally keep him that way! Adorable. I couldn't tell a lot of difference in your mare's tail, but it's YOUR mare. If you want to try to thicken her tail, power to ya!  I've given up on all mine.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Look, CloudsMystique did what she wanted with her horses tails and she didn't exactly ask for opinions. People cut their horse's tails all the time. Maybe it will work and maybe it won't, but if it doesn't work she will learn from her mistakes. I honestly don't see any problem with it. This is how people find out if things actually work instead of just sitting there saying yes it will or no it won't without even trying.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i personally like the longer tails, but she's still gorgeous =)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I just chopped off a bunch of Soda's tail too, not as short as yours but still significantly shorter than usual. He kept stepping on it and pulling it out and it grows so fast, so I just decided to cut it up to mid-cannon level. 

I think she looks very cute, she really is a beautiful horse. Good luck with your expirement!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Sunny said:


> I swear, Mystique is so gorgeous. I think she looks precious with her little tail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





apachiedragon said:


> LOL, your gelding looks like a trojan horse. I would totally keep him that way! Adorable. I couldn't tell a lot of difference in your mare's tail, but it's YOUR mare. If you want to try to thicken her tail, power to ya!  I've given up on all mine.





mswp27 said:


> Look, CloudsMystique did what she wanted with her horses tails and she didn't exactly ask for opinions. People cut their horse's tails all the time. Maybe it will work and maybe it won't, but if it doesn't work she will learn from her mistakes. I honestly don't see any problem with it. This is how people find out if things actually work instead of just sitting there saying yes it will or no it won't without even trying.


Thanks guys 




palominolover said:


> i personally like the longer tails, but she's still gorgeous =)


Thanks! See guys - this is exactly how you give constructive criticism. It's not that hard. Disliking something doesn't give you the right to be rude.




MN Tigerstripes said:


> I just chopped off a bunch of Soda's tail too, not as short as yours but still significantly shorter than usual. He kept stepping on it and pulling it out and it grows so fast, so I just decided to cut it up to mid-cannon level.
> 
> I think she looks very cute, she really is a beautiful horse. Good luck with your expirement!


Thanks : ]


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish my TB had a thick tail like Mystique's, her tail is gorgeous no matter. good luck getting it longer and thicker. Are you going to use anything to help get it the way you want? I wanna see B&A to.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha. I can't believe your being bashed for cutting your horses tail. 

Best of luck getting to it to grow back nicely. I've been waiting about three years for Ricci's black tail hair to grow back [she ripped it off the dock=|], and it's STILL shorter than Mystique's now, lol.

It will be nice to see B&A pictures. Maybe it'll give me motivation to actually keep on Ricci's tail with MTG, lol.

Either way, Mystique is beautiful. She's one of those horses that you couldn't make ugly no matter what you do. =] And I personally think your other horse looks fantastic with the short tail. =P


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

gorgeous horse! 
Have you ever used a three tube tail bag? If you don't have one, I recommend getting one in conjunction with the MTG


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

mswp27 said:


> Look, CloudsMystique did what she wanted with her horses tails and she didn't exactly ask for opinions. People cut their horse's tails all the time. Maybe it will work and maybe it won't, but if it doesn't work she will learn from her mistakes. I honestly don't see any problem with it. This is how people find out if things actually work instead of just sitting there saying yes it will or no it won't without even trying.


 

WELL SAID!

I personally like an average/long tail. Her tail isn't bad at all. If she cut it that short and it was whimpy and thin then that would be a dumb idea IMO. She is wanting to experiement and see what happens so stop bashing her about her horse's tail. If she cut your horse's tail then you can yell at her or whatever but Mystique is her horse,her property.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

People are funny. I did this with my OWN hair after thinning and breakage. I've taken much better care of it over the past year (including braiding it every night before bed) and it's so, thick, shiny, and healthy now. Sometimes it's necessary to cut off the damaged hair in order to grow it back right. It works


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies 





BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> gorgeous horse!
> Have you ever used a three tube tail bag? If you don't have one, I recommend getting one in conjunction with the MTG


I haven't tried one. I've used regular tail bags, but if I tied them too loosely they'd fall out and if I tied them too tightly they'd cut off her circulation and cause hair loss. I was thinking about trying this one: Kensington Tail Cover from SmartPak Equine

I like that it's breathable and I like the velcro (it won't cut off circulation, but I'm hoping it will stay in). I also like the little fly swatter.




travlingypsy said:


> I wish my TB had a thick tail like Mystique's, her tail is gorgeous no matter. good luck getting it longer and thicker. Are you going to use anything to help get it the way you want? I wanna see B&A to.


Thanks! I'm going to put MTG on it and see how that goes : ]


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

CloudsMystique said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the Kensington tail cover is SOOO CUTE!
I don't bag my horse's tail just because I did have on and it always fell off and got pee on it :shock::-| soooooo I just braid it and leave some hair at the end so she can swat flies.

Tell me how the tail cover works!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Gidget said:


> the Kensington tail cover is SOOO CUTE!
> I don't bag my horse's tail just because I did have on and it always fell off and got pee on it :shock::-| soooooo I just braid it and leave some hair at the end so she can swat flies.
> 
> Tell me how the tail cover works!



I'm afraid to leave their tails braided while they're in the pasture in case they get it caught on something and rip the whole thing off. That's why I like the tail bags - if they get it caught, they'll just pull the bag off : ]


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I never thought of that. We have dumb barbwire...I'm hoping we can fix the fences and get hot wire. My horse is destructive and maybe a tail bag would be a good thing. They aren't horribly expensive and you can even make your own! I might do that. It would be fun to have holiday tail bags =P


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Oh I never thought of that. We have dumb barbwire...I'm hoping we can fix the fences and get hot wire. My horse is destructive and maybe a tail bag would be a good thing. They aren't horribly expensive and you can even make your own! I might do that. It would be fun to have holiday tail bags =P


Yeah, that's probably a good idea - my horses would *really *be tailless if they were kept in barbed wire, haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaah, not good! My horse doesn't have a thick tail...kinda whimpy on the bottom but I just brush it and spray it with conditioner. Her mane is looking good now...She has waves so when I brush it it turns into a fro.

I am going to see about getting some material and making some and see what you guys think.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Gidget said:


> hahaah, not good! My horse doesn't have a thick tail...kinda whimpy on the bottom but I just brush it and spray it with conditioner. Her mane is looking good now...She has waves so when I brush it it turns into a fro.
> 
> I am going to see about getting some material and making some and see what you guys think.


You should do a Google search first - there are a lot of articles about how to make tail bags.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,thanks


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey cloud...look how cute these are!


Custom Tail bags & mane savers - Horse Forums (HGS)


I will learn how to make them and if they turnout good maybe I can sell them for a low price. I will even see about custom ones with horse's name on it


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Hey cloud...look how cute these are!
> 
> 
> Custom Tail bags & mane savers - Horse Forums (HGS)
> ...


Those are really cute! That's a great idea : ]


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I honestly do not like that sort of cut on a horse at all.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

roro said:


> I honestly do not like that sort of cut on a horse at all.


What, the even bottom? The length?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

They are both gorgeous. I personally don't like short tails either but hey, they are your horses and if it was necessary I don't see a problem with it. So she chewed his tail off? haha Spunky girl.. She's so beautiful, you are lucky to have her.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course I like long tails, but this is temporary - hair grows back 
I think they look cute and your gelding looks like a baby!

I hope they grow back out nice and thick!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely horse and nice thick tail... but why so short???? :S If you wanted it to look like 'all the pretty show horses' you cut it below the hocks... not above :/ Tails takes YEARS to grow, far slower than manes.... scissor happy?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ She explained in the first post she cut it short to allow it to grow back out healthy and thick like it used to be.

I don't know why so many are getting their knickers in a knot - it is quite a common practice and causes no harm, except for a slightly funny looking tail for a while!

I would do it to Latte if I thought it would help but her tail is pathetic at the top as well, lol.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry but, yuck.

I hope it works out for you though, she is still a beautiful horse.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh ok, sorry I only flicked through the posts


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> ^
> I don't know why so many are getting their knickers in a knot - it is quite a common practice and causes no harm, except for a slightly funny looking tail for a while!


I have never seen it before except on draft horses so not sure that it is a quite common practice.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think in other areas it may be more common. Up here everyone wants really long tails, but in some areas they are more of a pain then a pleasure and tails get cut shorter. *I think*

Up here if you cut it above the fetlocks people look at you like you're nuts! When I cut Soda's I got some crap, but it was too much work and not really worth the effort.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

First of all... I just looked at the picture I posted of her tail now and it's actually not that short. I'm guessing it looks shorter because a) she was in the process of swishing it, and b) she was grazing with her head down which raises her tail. It's actually just to her hocks, and I'll post a better picture of it later.




squeak351 said:


> They are both gorgeous. I personally don't like short tails either but hey, they are your horses and if it was necessary I don't see a problem with it. So she chewed his tail off? haha Spunky girl.. She's so beautiful, you are lucky to have her.


I don't like short tails either... I'm growing it out, haha, not keeping it that way. Yeah - I was pretty annoyed with her after she chewed his tail off. It's grown out some now, but when she chewed it off it was RIGHT to the bone.




My Beau said:


> Of course I like long tails, but this is temporary - hair grows back
> I think they look cute and your gelding looks like a baby!
> 
> I hope they grow back out nice and thick!


Thanks 




Kayty said:


> Lovely horse and nice thick tail... but why so short???? :S If you wanted it to look like 'all the pretty show horses' you cut it below the hocks... not above :/ Tails takes YEARS to grow, far slower than manes.... scissor happy?


Wow, condescending much? Where exactly did I say I wanted her tail to look like "all the pretty show horses"? I wanted it to look how *her tail* used to look. But thanks for making me sound like a backyard rider who tried to follow show trends and screwed up. I know how to bang a tail - that's just not what I was doing here.

If you read my posts, you'll see that I explained exactly why I cut it that short - because that's where it was as thick as I wanted it. Her tail grows fast - about 6 inches a year with no care and no MTG. That means in one year it'll be AT LEAST halfway down her cannon bone, and in another year it'll be AT LEAST to her fetlocks. That's without factoring in the braiding and the MTG.

I'm really failing to see why this is such a big deal. It's like you people have never heard of trimming a tail. Yes, I cut it shorter than most people, but why is that such a problem, especially with a horse that grows a tail faster than most horses?




wild_spot said:


> ^ She explained in the first post she cut it short to allow it to grow back out healthy and thick like it used to be.
> 
> I don't know why so many are getting their knickers in a knot - it is quite a common practice and causes no harm, except for a slightly funny looking tail for a while!
> 
> I would do it to Latte if I thought it would help but her tail is pathetic at the top as well, lol.


Haha, thank you!




churumbeque said:


> I have never seen it before except on draft horses so not sure that it is a quite common practice.


You're not *actually *comparing me trimming my horse's tail to her hocks to someone docking a draft horses tail, are you?

I guess you are.

Since you obviously have no clue what docking is, why don't you read this article? Tail Docking in Heavy Horses

Here's a picture: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/PDA_Diane/Melting.jpg

And no, not all draft horses with short tails have been docked. Some of them have just been bobbed, which is when the tail is cut to the bone. But even then, the tail isn't even level with the stifle.

There's really no comparison here.






Really guys, this is ridiculous. A lot of people pull their horses' manes, right? I think it's ugly and would never do it to my mare. But do I go to any of the many threads people have started about pulling their horses' manes and tell them it's ugly and give them grief about how their poor horse now has less protection from flies? Nope. I sure don't.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I think in other areas it may be more common. Up here everyone wants really long tails, but in some areas they are more of a pain then a pleasure and tails get cut shorter. *I think*
> 
> Up here if you cut it above the fetlocks people look at you like you're nuts! When I cut Soda's I got some crap, but it was too much work and not really worth the effort.


People want long tails here, too... including me. I'm not keeping it this way - I'm growing it out so it will be thicker. I'm sacrificing having a long tail for a year or two so that I can have a thick, long tail then.

I came from Saddlebreds, where I think my trainer would have banished me from his barn if I had come near my horse with scissors, haha. But then, we always shave forelocks along with bridlepaths, which most other disciplines don't do.


Sorry to double post - you must have posted while I was typing my other reply.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know  I'm not saying anything about your decision, I think it looks fine and I understand what you're trying to do. 

For awhile I was on the extra long tail bandwagon, but after trying to keep it braided, clean, and him from stepping on it everytime it was down I just gave up. Now I keep it at the top of his fetlocks. He's a pasture horse so a really extra long tail just isn't feasible. When I just cut it to the middle of his cannon bone I was trying to do the same thing you did, but I was lucky and didn't have to go up as far to find a thick spot.  His tail grows really fast too even without braiding so I'll have to cut it again in another month or so....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

reyvin said:


> i honestly couldnt tell a difference between the old and new till she cut the tail off.


My thought too.

I normally have VERY long hair (on me, not my horse) (it is short for me right now, I donated it recently). I know all about trimming the ends so it stays healthy. But wow. You really trimmed it. I hope it works out for you.


I think the stall kept show horse vs the rat tailed appy comparison was a little ... um... extreme.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think it will grow out as thick as you want. All hair thins at the end, and with the difference in age, it may never be the same.

Also... you're being MORE rude to the people criticizing than they are to you! x: If you don't care what people think, you can be way nicer. Just saying.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I know  I'm not saying anything about your decision, I think it looks fine and I understand what you're trying to do.
> 
> For awhile I was on the extra long tail bandwagon, but after trying to keep it braided, clean, and him from stepping on it everytime it was down I just gave up. Now I keep it at the top of his fetlocks. He's a pasture horse so a really extra long tail just isn't feasible. When I just cut it to the middle of his cannon bone I was trying to do the same thing you did, but I was lucky and didn't have to go up as far to find a thick spot.  His tail grows really fast too even without braiding so I'll have to cut it again in another month or so....


Oh, okay : ]






Alwaysbehind said:


> My thought too.
> 
> I normally have VERY long hair (on me, not my horse) (it is short for me right now, I donated it recently). I know all about trimming the ends so it stays healthy. But wow. You really trimmed it. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> ...


I went extreme because I figured she wouldn't understand a subtle explanation - and she didn't even understand this one. My point was that genetics play a BIG part in tail growth, and like I said to her, you can keep that rat-tailed Appy in a stall 24/7 and bag his tail and put MTG on it and you can put that Friesian out to pasture in barbed wire and don't touch his tail and that Appy's tail will still never be as thick or as long as the Friesians.

The whole reason I gave the comparison is because she replied to this:



CloudsMystique said:


> How exactly is a thin tail natural and a thick tail artificial? If you read what I said, it grew that way until *I* started messing with it too much.


With this:



churumbeque said:


> All of my horses tails are thicker in the middle and get thinner at the end and I don't mess with them.


As if I was wrong about my horse's tail being naturally thicker towards the bottom just because that's not how her horses' tails are. It makes no sense at all.






vivache said:


> I don't think it will grow out as thick as you want. All hair thins at the end, and with the difference in age, it may never be the same.


You're right - it might not grow out as thick as I want it. But who cares? I'll be right back where I started, none worse for the wear. I'm just giving it a try.



vivache said:


> Also... you're being MORE rude to the people criticizing than they are to you! x: If you don't care what people think, you can be way nicer. Just saying.


Sorry, that's how I am. I'm an extremely nice person until someone gets on my bad side. I was never rude to anybody who wasn't rude to me first, and I don't see why I should be nice to someone who isn't being nice to me.








Side note: I honestly don't understand why some of you are saying you can't see a difference. It's obviously going to be more noticeable to me because I can hold it in my hand and feel how thick or thin it is, but it still looks extremely obvious to me in the pictures:


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Because you catch more flies with honey than vinegar? c: This IS the internet and it's easier to be mean.. but it's a flippin' horse tail! They don't have to get their panties in a twist, and you don't have to give them a spectacle of a reaction-- it really gives the OPPOSITE effect.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

vivache said:


> Because you catch more flies with honey than vinegar? c: This IS the internet and it's easier to be mean.. but it's a flippin' horse tail! They don't have to get their panties in a twist, and you don't have to give them a spectacle of a reaction-- it really gives the OPPOSITE effect.


I guess you're right, but I can't really help it - this is how I act in real life as well, haha.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Sorry, that's how I am. I'm an extremely nice person until someone gets on my bad side. I was never rude to anybody who wasn't rude to me first, and I don't see why I should be nice to someone who isn't being nice to me.



I am sorry to say but they were not rude to your first. Not agreeing does not equal being rude. You seem to take it that way though.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am sorry to say but they were not rude to your first. Not agreeing does not equal being rude. You seem to take it that way though.


Actually, I do know that. As I already said, there's a way to disagree without being rude.


Like this:



apachiedragon said:


> LOL, your gelding looks like a trojan horse. I would totally keep him that way! Adorable. I couldn't tell a lot of difference in your mare's tail, but it's YOUR mare. If you want to try to thicken her tail, power to ya!  I've given up on all mine.


And this:



palominolover said:


> i personally like the longer tails, but she's still gorgeous =)


And this:


squeak351 said:


> They are both gorgeous. I personally don't like short tails either but hey, they are your horses and if it was necessary I don't see a problem with it. So she chewed his tail off? haha Spunky girl.. She's so beautiful, you are lucky to have her.


Even this:



kevinshorses said:


> It is natural for a tail to thin toward the end. I think it looks better than an artificially thick tail that goes all the way to the ground.


He didn't give me any compliments like the other two people, but he still disagreed with me in a polite way. It isn't that hard to do.


^ All of these people disagreed with me, and I wasn't offended at all because they managed to do it in a polite way.




These are pretty rude, in my opinion:



roro said:


> I honestly do not like that sort of cut on a horse at all.





churumbeque said:


> PUT THE SCISSORS DOWN AND BACK AWAY.





churumbeque said:


> Not sure why you even posted this thread and why you would expect everyone to say "oh how beautiful, you did such a good thing"
> I doubt it will grow thick all the way down like you are wanting it to.





Kayty said:


> Lovely horse and nice thick tail... but why so short???? :S If you wanted it to look like 'all the pretty show horses' you cut it below the hocks... not above :/ Tails takes YEARS to grow, far slower than manes.... scissor happy?




It's not that hard to politely disagree and throw in something like "I hope it grows out the way you want it to" for the sake of being friendly - even if you don't mean it.



Like I said, I dislike pulled manes - but I don't go posting on those threads *just *to say it looks bad. There's absolutely no reason to do that unless you're just trying to be rude.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

She is the most BEAUTIFUL horse!!! And I must say, I love the pic of her eating the blue barrel hahaha!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> She is the most BEAUTIFUL horse!!! And I must say, I love the pic of her eating the blue barrel hahaha!


Haha, thanks


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

Your babies are georgeous!! Talk about major "DROOL" mode! haha!

I have some of the MTG stuff, how do I need to apply and how often to make the tail grow?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

BTW just read the middle of the thread...WOW people need to chill out!!  It's just a tail, and it'll grow back after all! I think it's actually cute, makes her look like a filly again hehe!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey someone recently told me that diluted baby oil works similarly to MTG to get hair to grow faster and to condition tails...anyone ever heard of that??  I wanna try...my mare has a pitiful forelock that MTG has been helping, but the stuff is far more expensive than baby oil that's for sure!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Rugersremi said:


> Your babies are georgeous!! Talk about major "DROOL" mode! haha!
> 
> I have some of the MTG stuff, how do I need to apply and how often to make the tail grow?


You can apply it about once or twice a week. What I do it part the tail hair in a bunch of different places and put a couple drops on the skin. For her mane, I make one part down the middle and put half of it on the other side... then I put several drops along the crest. This way you're sure to get it on the skin and roots where it's needed. The rest of the hair won't benefit from the MTG and it makes it awfully greasy, so I do my best to keep it off. Also, this is important! You have to *really *shake it before you use it (until all the sediment on the bottom is mixed into the liquid and it becomes cloudy). It's basically useless if you don't shake it well. Good luck : ]




Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> BTW just read the middle of the thread...WOW people need to chill out!!  It's just a tail, and it'll grow back after all! I think it's actually cute, makes her look like a filly again hehe!!


Haha, thanks : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Hey someone recently told me that diluted baby oil works similarly to MTG to get hair to grow faster and to condition tails...anyone ever heard of that??  I wanna try...my mare has a pitiful forelock that MTG has been helping, but the stuff is far more expensive than baby oil that's for sure!!


I've never heard that.

The ingredients in MTG are petroleum distillates, sulfur, zinc sterate, cade oil and glycerine. I don't think any of those are in baby oil, but I think vitamin E is supposed to help with hair growth, and that's added to a lot of baby oil - so that might be why. It might be worth a try, though : ]


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

She is so pretty ! 
Her tail will grow back in time


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> She is so pretty !
> Her tail will grow back in time


Thanks : ]


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

I know one thing for sure that MTG STINKS! LOL!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Rugersremi said:


> I know one thing for sure that MTG STINKS! LOL!


Haha, I know. They actually improved the formula and came out with a less stinky, less greasy version for people... but it's over twice as expensive, so I'm just going to stick with the stinky kind, haha.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Make sure you read up on the MTG, then apply it to a small area first and see what happens...
When I was younger I bought a bottle to use and applied it as it read on the directions to my gelding's tail. The next day it was clear that he was allergic to it as he swelled up where I applied it (on the top of his tail) then a few days later all the hair fell out.... He was fine after that, but what a mistake to make!
My instructor also had a mare that was allergic to it. She had a girth fungus and when she applied the MTG the mare's girth area swelled and she had a bald spot until it filled back in. :lol:

The best thing you can do for a tail is: Wash your horse and wash and condition the tail. LOOSLY braid the tail, then bag the tail with a thin cotton person's sock so air can get in and out and other than fixing the tail bag and rebraiding (again make it loose) don't touch it for months!
The worst thing you can do for a tail is to condition it weekly, rebraid it often, and brush it.

NEVER EVER EVER EVER brush a horse's tail if you want it long. Its very bad for it. 


Sometimes if I'm showing I will try to keep my tail's nice, fake tails just aren't for me and if I loose becuase my horse doesn't have on I could care less. Tails are the last thing on my mind when I show and there are so many more important things to worry about when showing then the horse's tail. :lol:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

IllComeALopin said:


> Make sure you read up on the MTG, then apply it to a small area first and see what happens...
> When I was younger I bought a bottle to use and applied it as it read on the directions to my gelding's tail. The next day it was clear that he was allergic to it as he swelled up where I applied it (on the top of his tail) then a few days later all the hair fell out.... He was fine after that, but what a mistake to make!
> My instructor also had a mare that was allergic to it. She had a girth fungus and when she applied the MTG the mare's girth area swelled and she had a bald spot until it filled back in. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks - good advice! : ]


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

I always thought MTG smelt like BBQ sauce, but no one ever seems to agree with me lol. Maybe I have been eating nasty BBQ sauce...


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my god. I just read this entire thread and there were times I wanted to burst out LAUGHING. Could people be anymore ridiculous? Some of you guys are acting like this is abuse, LOL. If someone posted a picture of a horse with a tail naturally that short, you wouldn't say anything. So why say it to someone who cut their horses tail that short with the hopes of growing it out to be better looking? I think she looked lovely with the long tail (thick and not so thick) but she always looks lovely anyway. I'm sure she will look amazing when her 'new tail' grows in! 

CloudsMystique, I have to say you've done a GOOD job dealing with some of the comments you've gotten, I would not have been so nice.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

jackieboy2 said:


> I always thought MTG smelt like BBQ sauce, but no one ever seems to agree with me lol. Maybe I have been eating nasty BBQ sauce...


Haha, I think it smells like burned bacon.





kmdstar said:


> Oh my god. I just read this entire thread and there were times I wanted to burst out LAUGHING. Could people be anymore ridiculous? Some of you guys are acting like this is abuse, LOL. If someone posted a picture of a horse with a tail naturally that short, you wouldn't say anything. So why say it to someone who cut their horses tail that short with the hopes of growing it out to be better looking? I think she looked lovely with the long tail (thick and not so thick) but she always looks lovely anyway. I'm sure she will look amazing when her 'new tail' grows in!
> 
> CloudsMystique, I have to say you've done a GOOD job dealing with some of the comments you've gotten, I would not have been so nice.


Haha, thank you : ]


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

I honestly get what you are trying to do, though I don't think I would have had the guts. Claymore's tail is funky right now because he had rubbed a bunch off at the dock when I bought him - all winter's worth of MTG, tail bags and careful care have done their part, so it's thick and full and wavy at the top half, but the bottom is just the thin few strands left from last year - however I don't think I can stomach cutting it until the new growth is a lot longer!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Funky tail or not, Indy, he has a handsome back end! I am partial to spots.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I honestly get what you are trying to do, though I don't think I would have had the guts. Claymore's tail is funky right now because he had rubbed a bunch off at the dock when I bought him - all winter's worth of MTG, tail bags and careful care have done their part, so it's thick and full and wavy at the top half, but the bottom is just the thin few strands left from last year - however I don't think I can stomach cutting it until the new growth is a lot longer!


The top of his tail is gorgeous! I love how wavy it is. My mare's tail is wavy, too, but her feathers (and the top part of her longer hairs) are mostly straight.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Always, thanks! I like his spotty booty too. :lol:

Mystique, The funny part is the old growth was straight, it's just grown in wavy. He has major curls, though, his feathers are little curl-i-ques, and his mane (which was also almost entirely rubbed off when I got him) if I don't wet it and comb it straight until it dries, it looks like foal's curls. Even after combing/drying, it has some major kink like it's been kept in rows of tiny braids. Now I HAVE trimmed just the very ends of his mane to keep the growth even, but he might as well have been roached when I got him, he just had the odd strand or two. I'm a firm believer in MTG and profuse amounts of showsheen. I DO comb his mane and tail frequently (particularly his mane, he has a massive double mane that no amount of banding has got to lay over to one side for any length of time) but my tail system was to MTG and bag overnight, and in the morning, rinse and apply showsheen, then comb, braid LOOSELY (and comb ONLY when wet), and turn out that way every day - for just a few months I have gotten great results (I think!) and no sunburning/sunbleaching from the MTG. Generally the same system with the mane, but without the braiding or bagging. Misty and Freyja, who both had decent tails when I got them, but with the broken ends, both now would have ground-dragging tails if I hadn't trimmed them, and even Finn's is super thick and way past his hocks, pretty good for a yearling!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Always, thanks! I like his spotty booty too. :lol:
> 
> Mystique, The funny part is the old growth was straight, it's just grown in wavy. He has major curls, though, his feathers are little curl-i-ques, and his mane (which was also almost entirely rubbed off when I got him) if I don't wet it and comb it straight until it dries, it looks like foal's curls. Even after combing/drying, it has some major kink like it's been kept in rows of tiny braids. Now I HAVE trimmed just the very ends of his mane to keep the growth even, but he might as well have been roached when I got him, he just had the odd strand or two. I'm a firm believer in MTG and profuse amounts of showsheen. I DO comb his mane and tail frequently (particularly his mane, he has a massive double mane that no amount of banding has got to lay over to one side for any length of time) but my tail system was to MTG and bag overnight, and in the morning, rinse and apply showsheen, then comb, braid LOOSELY (and comb ONLY when wet), and turn out that way every day - for just a few months I have gotten great results (I think!) and no sunburning/sunbleaching from the MTG. Generally the same system with the mane, but without the braiding or bagging. Misty and Freyja, who both had decent tails when I got them, but with the broken ends, both now would have ground-dragging tails if I hadn't trimmed them, and even Finn's is super thick and way past his hocks, pretty good for a yearling!


Thanks for the info! : ]


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww I think they look adorable! makes them look younger 

VB


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> Aww I think they look adorable! makes them look younger
> 
> VB


Thanks : ]


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL well if you dont go to shows...i guess its fine


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

She's gorgeous...and personally, I think you made the right choice in cutting it. I would never have the balls to take a scissors to my horse's tail, bit his is nice and thick and long...everywhere lol. I think with MTG and putting it in a tail bag, it will grow back nice and thick. Just my opinon though. =)


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

ponyjocky said:


> LOL well if you dont go to shows...i guess its fine


Haha, I don't : ]




TheRoughrider21 said:


> She's gorgeous...and personally, I think you made the right choice in cutting it. I would never have the balls to take a scissors to my horse's tail, bit his is nice and thick and long...everywhere lol. I think with MTG and putting it in a tail bag, it will grow back nice and thick. Just my opinon though. =)


Thanks


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

i dont really think it matters what her tail looks like, long tail, short tail, no tail: she is still one of the most gorgeous horses i have ever seen!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

LeosAmericanShadow said:


> i dont really think it matters what her tail looks like, long tail, short tail, no tail: she is still one of the most gorgeous horses i have ever seen!


Thanks 



I have the week 2 pictures on my camera, but my laptop is in the shop so I won't be able to post them until at least next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My Appy has an unnaturally thick tail.

I agree though, your horses are beautiful beyond words.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dancer had a nice, long, thick tail when I first got her. However, we found that she had a mat about 18" - 24" long where someone had braided wire into her tail and left it. I tried for months to brush out the mat, but no luck. I tried everything from baby oil to WD-40, and nothing worked. I finally had to cut her tail back in October. I felt so bad for her - she kept scratching her backside from the wire (we finally got most of it out - it was baling wire) then she hung it in a tree and couldn't move, necessitating a quick barber/hatchet job. 

Before the cut:








Here is a pic of her just after it was cut - she sure looks embarassed!:








Today (not a good pic to judge, but she's been cranky lately and didn't want to stand still - baby's due any day):








I swear it looks like it's grown a foot just since October, but that's awfully fast. Guess she just has fast growing hair? We all do what we gotta do, don't we? :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

First I must say Mystique is amazingly beautiful I love her eyes!! Also IMO she looks rather cute with her short tail. 

Also IDK if this is relevent but I use hot oil treatments on Phantom's tail. I just started about a year and a half ago but I see a big difference. His tail used to be thick and tapered off to thin down the bottem and it wasn't as long. I started the hot oil treatments doing once a month in the winter and twice a month in the warmer months. And now his tail is evenly thick and long I have to trim it frequently as it grows faster now and sometimes drags the ground. You basically use it as you would your own hair...make the tail damp apply the oil(after you warm it in hot water) and let it sit a few minutes...then shampoo and rinse(making sure you get all of the oil out.) It makes the tail soft and prevents it from breaking so it grows faster and healthier.(also makes it shiny too!!) I believe I read about this in an article somewhere...If i find it I will post it.

Before I started treatment:




This is last september:

(I trimmed his tail a week after this pic was taken because it started dragging the ground)


And this is basically what it looks like now even though these pics are from April:

(I had to trim the bottom of his tail because it was dragging the ground)




I hope this helps some people it's far cheaper than MTG and might take slightly longer but it works(at least for me but all horses are different but it can't hurt to try)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hot Oil is amazing, not only for tails. I use Hi-Shine.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

a few of my friends swear by Hi-Shine, I've yet to try it though I normally use quicksilver or the new mane-n-tail whitening shampoo with my hot oil treatments


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

refering back to the post about baby oil- we prefer it over MTG at my barn and use it for everything!! It even makes rain rot go away in less than a week when applied everyday, and the hair grow back quickly. It also smells alot better then MTG. hehe i have always thought it smelled like bacon too!! by the way, your horse is B-E-A-UTIFUL!! i have no idea why people make such a big deal about cutting the tail. obviously you take wonderfull care of your horses and know what your doing. some of the comments were so condesending!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Yeah, Your horse is beautiful!
The tail looks nice, good luck with it!
What i dont understand is why the appy is tied to a tree(Quick release?) around his neck?

Love Mystique's eyes!
*


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I think the short tail suits her! I'm sure it will grow out nice and thick again. 

Makes me think of these old oil paintings of horses with short tails.

http://www.tate.org.uk/kids/tales/img/stubbs.jpg

http://www.imagemastersofamerica.com/store/media/Stubbs_Mambrino.jpg

Really made me think of this painting of a Welsh Cob. So adorable!

http://www.1st-art-gallery.com/thum...eading-A-Welsh-Cob-By-A-Garden-Gate,-1875.jpg


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

CloudsMystique said:


> Yeah, it's *so hard* wearing a fly sheet and a fly mask, being fly sprayed multiple times a day, spending the day in a stall with a fan, and spending the night outside when the bugs are gone...


Bugs are out at night more so than the day ( that being mosquitoes and such ). And, due to your post, readers are believed to think that your horse spends the day in her stall? I'm sorry but I just didn't like how you snapped at that person. That person probably meant that a horse's natural instinct is to use it's tail to shoo flies away, and that's just it.

P.S. Your horse looks _exactly _like my horse, Carly. All black with blue eyes and a slight blaze. Except, my horse's tail is thinner than your horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Ummm... I don't know where you live, but where I am, there are most certainly not more bugs out at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

It's entirely dependent on which part of the country you are in, (as well as the local ecology of the property you live on) whether the bug population is higher during am or pm hours. In the Indiana/Michigan/Ohio area there are usually more bugs out at night in the rural areas, particularly if there are lakes nearby.

That being said, Mystique is in FL so the bug population is doubtlessly entirely different, and on top of that she was making the point that great care is taken to protect her mare from bugs. So the point is really moot, I think everyone knows she takes very good care of her horses.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I finally got my computer back. Thanks for all the replies!




dee said:


> Dancer had a nice, long, thick tail when I first got her. However, we found that she had a mat about 18" - 24" long where someone had braided wire into her tail and left it. I tried for months to brush out the mat, but no luck. I tried everything from baby oil to WD-40, and nothing worked. I finally had to cut her tail back in October. I felt so bad for her - she kept scratching her backside from the wire (we finally got most of it out - it was baling wire) then she hung it in a tree and couldn't move, necessitating a quick barber/hatchet job.


Aww, poor girl!




Phantomcolt18 said:


> First I must say Mystique is amazingly beautiful I love her eyes!! Also IMO she looks rather cute with her short tail.
> 
> Also IDK if this is relevent but I use hot oil treatments on Phantom's tail. I just started about a year and a half ago but I see a big difference. His tail used to be thick and tapered off to thin down the bottem and it wasn't as long. I started the hot oil treatments doing once a month in the winter and twice a month in the warmer months. And now his tail is evenly thick and long I have to trim it frequently as it grows faster now and sometimes drags the ground. You basically use it as you would your own hair...make the tail damp apply the oil(after you warm it in hot water) and let it sit a few minutes...then shampoo and rinse(making sure you get all of the oil out.) It makes the tail soft and prevents it from breaking so it grows faster and healthier.(also makes it shiny too!!) I believe I read about this in an article somewhere...If i find it I will post it.


Thanks for the reply and the pictures!




wild_spot said:


> Hot Oil is amazing, not only for tails. I use Hi-Shine.


Great, thanks!




Phantomcolt18 said:


> a few of my friends swear by Hi-Shine, I've yet to try it though I normally use quicksilver or the new mane-n-tail whitening shampoo with my hot oil treatments


I'll have to give it a try : ]




sullylvr said:


> refering back to the post about baby oil- we prefer it over MTG at my barn and use it for everything!! It even makes rain rot go away in less than a week when applied everyday, and the hair grow back quickly. It also smells alot better then MTG. hehe i have always thought it smelled like bacon too!! by the way, your horse is B-E-A-UTIFUL!! i have no idea why people make such a big deal about cutting the tail. obviously you take wonderfull care of your horses and know what your doing. some of the comments were so condesending!


That's interesting - I'd heard that too. Thanks : ]




horsesroqke said:


> *Yeah, Your horse is beautiful!
> The tail looks nice, good luck with it!
> What i dont understand is why the appy is tied to a tree(Quick release?) around his neck?
> 
> ...


That is weird. When I first saw it, I assumed they had just slipped his halter down his neck for the picture. It does look like he's tied, though.




AfleetAlex said:


> I think the short tail suits her! I'm sure it will grow out nice and thick again.
> 
> Makes me think of these old oil paintings of horses with short tails.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That pony is so cute 




Brianna6432 said:


> Bugs are out at night more so than the day ( that being mosquitoes and such ). And, due to your post, readers are believed to think that your horse spends the day in her stall? I'm sorry but I just didn't like how you snapped at that person. That person probably meant that a horse's natural instinct is to use it's tail to shoo flies away, and that's just it.
> 
> P.S. Your horse looks _exactly _like my horse, Carly. All black with blue eyes and a slight blaze. Except, my horse's tail is thinner than your horse.


I don't think you can safely assume that the habits of the bugs in Ohio mirror those of the bugs in Florida. At night, there are no horseflies, no house flies, no deer flies, and no gnats. There are more mosquitoes, but they don't bother the horses nearly as much as the flies and gnats do. I seriously doubt that person replied just to inform me that horses use their tails to swat flies. That's pretty common knowledge. It was obvious to me that she was insinuating that I'm taking poor care of my horse.

And that's neat that our horses look alike. Not many do : ]




Sunny said:


> ^^ Ummm... I don't know where you live, but where I am, there are most certainly not more bugs out at night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, same here - at least not the ones that bother horses.




Indyhorse said:


> It's entirely dependent on which part of the country you are in, (as well as the local ecology of the property you live on) whether the bug population is higher during am or pm hours. In the Indiana/Michigan/Ohio area there are usually more bugs out at night in the rural areas, particularly if there are lakes nearby.
> 
> That being said, Mystique is in FL so the bug population is doubtlessly entirely different, and on top of that she was making the point that great care is taken to protect her mare from bugs. So the point is really moot, I think everyone knows she takes very good care of her horses.


Thanks : ]







The first picture I posted was taken on 6/11.


Here is 6/21: http://i46.tinypic.com/110hgsj.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/105qro7.jpg



I think I'm going to take them more than a week apart, haha... that's kind of unnecessary.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I forgot I had this one from 6/19: http://i49.tinypic.com/i3e0ea.jpg


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Brianna6432*  
_Bugs are out at night more so than the day ( that being mosquitoes and such ). And, due to your post, readers are believed to think that your horse spends the day in her stall? I'm sorry but I just didn't like how you snapped at that person. That person probably meant that a horse's natural instinct is to use it's tail to shoo flies away, and that's just it.

P.S. Your horse looks exactly like my horse, Carly. All black with blue eyes and a slight blaze. Except, my horse's tail is thinner than your horse._

Bugs are out at night more so than the day ( that being mosquitoes and such ). And, due to your post, readers are believed to think that your horse spends the day in her stall? I'm sorry but I just didn't like how you snapped at that person. That person probably meant that a horse's natural instinct is to use it's tail to shoo flies away, and that's just it.


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-gro...ght-id-57145/page10/#post668681#ixzz0rsruBTq2

It was obvious to me that she was insinuating that I'm taking poor care of my horse.

Not sure why you would think I was unsinuating that you are taking poor care of your horse from my post. Care and chopping a tail off are 2 different things. I was insinuating that horses use there tails to swish flies away as Brianna understood it to be. No matter how much fly spray, masks, sheets, time of day or night or fans bugs are still an issue probably more so in hot climates like Florida.




Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-gro...ght-id-57145/page10/#post668681#ixzz0rsrVZmJb


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Not sure why you would think I was unsinuating that you are taking poor care of your horse from my post. Care and chopping a tail off are 2 different things. I was insinuating that horses use there tails to swish flies away as Brianna understood it to be. No matter how much fly spray, masks, sheets, time of day or night or fans bugs are still an issue probably more so in hot climates like Florida.


You expect me to believe you were just trying to educate me on the purpose of a horse's tail?

If you were, you would have said something more neutral, like "Horses use their tails to swish flies." Not "I would rather have a thin tail to swish flies than no tail "

It's quite obvious that you're insinuating that my horse is *unhappy *with what I did to her tail. That has everything to do with poor care.



I'm still failing understand why people who live in Iowa and Ohio are claiming to know more about the bugs at MY BARN than I do...

Yes, there are still SOME flies that manage to find a place to land on her. Her fly sheet and fly mask make it impossible for them to land anywhere but her legs. She can stomp her legs - she doesn't need to swish them with her tail. Are you really concerned about a few flies on my horse's legs, or are you just trying to pick a fight? Perhaps you should focus on all the horses starving to death in BYB's yards and stop wasting your time complaining about my horse - who is very obviously (to everyone but yourself) well cared for.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> You expect me to believe you were just trying to educate me on the purpose of a horse's tail?
> 
> If you were, you would have said something more neutral, like "Horses use their tails to swish flies." Not "I would rather have a thin tail to swish flies than no tail "
> 
> ...


You seem like the one who is trying to pick a fight with anyone who doesn't agree with you.
In Ohio and Iowa we have less bugs than Florida because the cold winter kills them off but what do we know?

Your post should read " I did what I never thought I would do but do not respond unless you think I and my horse are the greatest ever"


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> You seem like the one who is trying to pick a fight with anyone who doesn't agree with you.
> In Ohio and Iowa we have less bugs than Florida because the cold winter kills them off but what do we know?
> 
> Your post should read " I did what I never thought I would do but do not respond unless you think I and my horse are the greatest ever"


I've been through this already. There's a way to disagree without being rude, and it's not that difficult. You shouldn't have to explicitly state in your thread title that you don't want rude responses.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/i-did-what-i-thought-id-57145/page6/#post660990

I'm not "picking" a fight with anyone. I'm defending my actions against people who are criticizing them in a rude manner. They (and you) were not provoked, and therefore they (and you) were the one(s) starting the fight. Not me.

As I said before, I dislike pulled manes but that doesn't mean I go to the many threads that have been started about pulling manes and make rude comments about how the poor horses have no protection from flies, etc.

This begs the question - If you don't care about my B&A pictures, WHY did you reply to this thread? Why are you wasting my time and yours and littering my thread with nonsensical arguments?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha guys she cut her horses TAIL not a vital body part off jesus!! Some people deffinitely have some extra time on thre hands! the op also stated that she is substituing loss of her tail with rugs and sprays etc.

Stop trying to pick fights over something so petty its like giving out to someone who cut off there long hair as it was thin and straggely at the end.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

CM, I'd just drop it. It's only gonna make bad feelings. They're in fault for posting it in the first place, and you are in fault for giving them a reaction!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha guys she cut her horses TAIL not a vital body part off jesus!! Some people deffinitely have some extra time on thre hands! the op also stated that she is substituing loss of her tail with rugs and sprays etc.
> 
> Stop trying to pick fights over something so petty its like giving out to someone who cut off there long hair as it was thin and straggely at the end.


Haha : ]




vivache said:


> CM, I'd just drop it. It's only gonna make bad feelings. They're in fault for posting it in the first place, and you are in fault for giving them a reaction!


That's probably a good idea.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

jackieboy2 said:


> I always thought MTG smelt like BBQ sauce, but no one ever seems to agree with me lol. Maybe I have been eating nasty BBQ sauce...


I think of liquid smoke . . .

(used to make a great crock pot bean recipe - hmm)


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

I use baby oil on my mare's mane and tail dock, and also the hair to make it easier to de-tangle. I find that you don't necessarily have to wash it out, like MTG, and when it soaks into the hair it seems to make it less brittle. My mare's mane is down past her shoulder and I just trim the ends when they get to straggly, keep it in braids and only re-braid it if the braid looks like it's trying to mat. 

As for her tail, I had it all the way down to the ground and thick and gorgeous, and then one day I went out and found that her tail was all thin and ragged and I freaked. Looking more closely I found that someone had cut about a 6 inch wide chunk out of the underside of her tail, AT THE DOCK. it was less than an inch long. I was crushed and freaking out as to who the hell cut my horse's tail off for no good reason. Later, I come to find out that it was my sister-in-law with my mother's help and they took the hair and had a really neat bracelet made of my horse's hair, so that she's always with me. Sort of stopped me freaking out and the chunk that was cut out is past her hocks now, almost looks normal but when it started re-growing it was all bushy at the top and looked thin at the bottom lol. 

The point is, it's just hair. It'll grow back. No need to freak


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I like using baby oil too. Keeps ticks away while it's doing magic on the tail, lol.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

It'll be so interesting to see the progress!  I can't quite understand why people are so concerned that YOU cut YOUR horse's tail. When it grows out, it might be thicker, it might not. Why would people care, though? It's not their horse!

And by the way, I am In. Love. With. Your. Gelding O_O I absolutely love a roached mane, and he suits it perfectly!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

CloudsMystique-I loveeeeee your little mare(she is a mare right??? lol) and the little palomino. and both tail cutting scenarios are perfect! And trust me her tail SHOULD grow out thicker . What breed is she? that also has an effect... i have a paint who has a tail bout as thick as a Fresians HAHA. but its been done with years of doctoring and braiding and wrapping  anyway it should work but its definately gonna take time and patients


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Your mare looks great with a short tail!! Don't worry about the flies. That's what masks and fly spray is for  Let me tell you, your Palinmino looks like a foal with his main roached and tail cut short!! He is so cute! He reminds me of a zebra in gold without the stripes.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been thinking of doing this to Otis' tail. When he got a case of pin worms, he took to itching it vigorously on the fence (breaking a few boards in the process) and now it's all wispy at the bottom. We shaved off his mane already, because he scratched half of it out (perhaps if he didn't roll in the mud so much, he wouldn't be so **** itchy).
Since he won't be showing or probably even be under saddle for a while yet (unless I'm feeling suicidal), I think starting again with his hair would be good! ~

I love Fendi's neck and hair do - he's like a war horse. And I'm sure Mystique would still be beautiful even if you shaved off _all_ of her mane and tail, and let her gain two-hundred pounds.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW! What a stunning mare!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies 

AppysForLife - She's a Missouri Fox Trotter.


----------



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it looks really good on her, she's gorgeous! And the pally is quite cute, too.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

StandingOvation said:


> I think it looks really good on her, she's gorgeous! And the pally is quite cute, too.


Thanks


----------



## scenethestorm (Jul 2, 2010)

That horse is absolutley GORGEOUS!!! I wish I had that horse soooo much!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

scenethestorm said:


> That horse is absolutley GORGEOUS!!! I wish I had that horse soooo much!


Thanks!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

We keep our horses tails long because they can swish flies away. But it's a personal preference also. Either way the tails are cute!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Starlet said:


> We keep our horses tails long because they can swish flies away. But it's a personal preference also. Either way the tails are cute!


Thanks : ]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You VICIOUS horse abuser! How dare you have the absolute NERVE to do what YOU want with your OWN horse?! :evil:

:lol:

What a joke and a half. Best of luck, I would KILL for Zierra to have a naturally nice tail because her mane is so long, it just looks silly with her ridiculous rat tail! I've found MTG definitely helps the length but nothing helps the thickness!

Maybe I'm a bad horse owner for not paying for hair transplant so she can swish bugs. :-(


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You VICIOUS horse abuser! How dare you have the absolute NERVE to do what YOU want with your OWN horse?! :evil:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What a joke and a half. Best of luck, I would KILL for Zierra to have a naturally nice tail because her mane is so long, it just looks silly with her ridiculous rat tail!


Haha ; )



MacabreMikolaj said:


> I've found MTG definitely helps the length but nothing helps the thickness!
> 
> Maybe I'm a bad horse owner for not paying for hair transplant so she can swish bugs. :-(


Really? I've found that MTG helps with thickness as well (albeit slowly) by creating new growth. Especially in the mane. When I first started putting MTG on Mystique's mane, she started growing a second mane over the one she already had. It looked funny for a while... like I'd pulled the top layer of her mane and left the bottom half as it was.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think it's just because Zierra has such natural thin hair. His mane is beautifully long, and fairly thick, but her tail has always been an embarrasement - it's hung just below her hocks most of her life and just as thin and ratty as anything. MTG definitely helped with the length, but I can't say I've seen a huge change in the volume of hair.

Before using MTG last summer:











In winter after using MTG in fall:


















And now it's short again because I haven't been doing treatments on her and she's whisking flies. :lol: I think I've given up ever having a NICE tail on her!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

IF you can get some emu oil cream try rubbing that into the root of the hairs.Also another really easy thing to do is to mix Yellow Sulphur powder into somethign like vaseline - just mix in as much as it will hold & then rub this into the root of the hair every day for a week then every other day from then on.IF you can handle having a manky mane and tail for a bit it it does work.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

You are braver than me I never could cut a tail not on my old gelding or on my new mare. One tip for you though? when you braid your horse's tails wrap each section in some cloth or old sheet. That will help protect the hairs while being braided and will prevent breaking. That might be what happened to your mare's tail? Just a helpful tip.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I just read almost the whole thread in the hopes of more pictures of your beautiful, striking looking horse. Unfortunately I did not find any additional pictures (please rectify this situation soon!) however I did find some very entertaining reading! 

Whilst you cut her tail shorter than I would choose to on a horse of my own - it will grow back people, she is not Samson in horse form. Your horse, your choice, anyone would have thought you cut a hoof off or something. 

Additionally, I will be interested to see how it grows back for future reference of my own, if it works I may just try it one day. Sidenote: The horse I own now has a beautiful, long, thick tail that was thick all the way to the ground when I got her - MOOOHAHAHA, jealousy is a curse!! (Don't worry, I cut it to just above the fetlocks so it isn't so crazy long anymore).


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting the people that think you are curel LOL

What about all the appy's thats CANT grow more than 10 half decent tail hairs?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I'm leaving for Ireland for 8 days and I'll take some new pictures when I get back : ]

sarahver - Click on the link in my signature... there are TONS of pictures of them there ; )


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Update...











It's well past her hocks now : )


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Giggling at this thread. People can be so strange...
Well, she's looking great!! She's such a gorgeous girl, secretly one of my favourite horses on the forum!
Good luck with the regrowth! I had to do something kind of similar with my gelding when I got him, he was neglected and his entire tail was hideous. I cut it to just under his hocks and had to cut quite a bit of it after that until the entire ugly thing grew out and was cut off. I also used MTG, sometimes regularly and sometimes not, lol. I also did a lot of braiding and bagging through the muddy seasons. Just over a year later it's still not thick and luscious, not many TBs seem to grow them that way, but it's finally 100% healthy and to the bottom of his fetlocks and looking the best it can be...very much worth the effort!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_I think it looks very cute  _
_
P.s I LOVE her M ! _


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

They look 'cute'. I like longer tails myself, but they are hard to keep untangled and looking godd, my horses are in the pasture 24/7, so I have to comb their tails all the time-I usually put some main and tail conditioner in. Havent tried to put any MTG on the tails, do you just put in on the top or do you have work it in? That stuff stinks.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

wow, this thread has been here for a while, I ddn't even notice. Anyhow, They looked good, then now, WOW, really looking good.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

CloudsMystique said:


> Update...
> 
> It's well past her hocks now : )


What? She lived through the tail cutting ordeal of 2010?


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't worry about it, I had to cut my mare's tail off because of a huge witch's knot that I could not get out. I always swore that I wouldn't cut a horses tail off either, because I prefer a long tail. I had to cut hers right up to the tip of the dock. That's been about a 1 1/2 years ago, and her tail is nearly down to her fetlocks now. It's also a lot thicker than it was.

Your mare and gelding are both gorgeous, their tails will grow out. 

Good luck, and I hope you have great results, which from your last picture I would say that you are.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome!!! Has THAT much time gone by? lol
Her tail is looking great! I think you made a great choice.
How was Ireland? Going to Ireland my second biggest dream. BIG TIME.

(first dream is owning a clydesdale.. and I'm finally living it  )
Love the picture, by the way. So pretty there. Is that Florida?


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy cow, your horse is absolutely beautiful!! I've never seen a horse with eyes like that, it's just amazing...and it's obvious that you take such good care of her  And her tail looks great.

And as for the people who reacted negatively, I'd shrug it off...the same thing happens when humans get haircuts :lol: Although, it was rather entertaining to read:wink:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys 




satrider said:


> They look 'cute'. I like longer tails myself, but they are hard to keep untangled and looking godd, my horses are in the pasture 24/7, so I have to comb their tails all the time-I usually put some main and tail conditioner in. Havent tried to put any MTG on the tails, do you just put in on the top or do you have work it in? That stuff stinks.


You have to work it in. If it doesn't reach the roots, it won't do anything. When I do the mane and forelock, I just part them down the middle and pour a line of it. Then I go back and rub it in. For the tail, I lift it up so it's parallel to the ground, and just stick the tip of the bottle through the hair and put a few drops in as many places as I can. Then I go back and rub that in.

Also, make sure you shake it really well so that all the sediment in the bottom of the bottle is mixed in. It won't work without it : )


----------



## JSAV (Sep 19, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> It is natural for a tail to thin toward the end. I think it looks better than an artificially thick tail that goes all the way to the ground.




I agree. People buy fake tails for a reason..


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Am I the only person here secretly hoping that Mystique's tail gets long and thick, but Fendi keeps the War Horse look? :lol:

I wish I had a horse that would look good with a clipped tail and mane. Loki would look ridiculous, I think I'd faint if I ever had to do anything to Divo's, and my little guy is too small to really say yet!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> Am I the only person here secretly hoping that Mystique's tail gets long and thick, but Fendi keeps the War Horse look? :lol:
> 
> I wish I had a horse that would look good with a clipped tail and mane. Loki would look ridiculous, I think I'd faint if I ever had to do anything to Divo's, and my little guy is too small to really say yet!


Haha ; )


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow!!! her tail looks great!! and she is beautiful i love the contrast of her blue eyes on her dark coat it is amazing!! 
All those people who are freaking out about her short tail are making little sense considering there are many horses who can't even grow a tail that long we have on at my barn he broke his tail in some sort of accident before they got him and he can't grow it anymore its barely the length of that appy's and supr whispy and all we do is stick a fly mask on him and hes fine its not like they will die from some flies.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Wow!!! her tail looks great!! and she is beautiful i love the contrast of her blue eyes on her dark coat it is amazing!!
> All those people who are freaking out about her short tail are making little sense considering there are many horses who can't even grow a tail that long we have on at my barn he broke his tail in some sort of accident before they got him and he can't grow it anymore its barely the length of that appy's and supr whispy and all we do is stick a fly mask on him and hes fine its not like they will die from some flies.


Haha, thanks


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

welcome :]


----------



## CCanterwood (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck with your plan 

By the way, your horse is stunning!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Her tail will look great when it grows out, I'm sure ;] My horse's tail thinned like that because she rubbed it, so I ended up chopping it off and now it's thick and straight like it should be. :]


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your horse is beautiful. My best Friends pony have a very thick tail. I love thick Tails


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> Am I the only person here secretly hoping that Mystique's tail gets long and thick, but Fendi keeps the War Horse look? :lol:


Bahahahaha :lol:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, still happy with my decision 

http://i56.tinypic.com/24x30v5.jpg


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, what a tail she has grown!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats the fastest growing tail I have ever seen


----------

